# Food blogger running giveaway :)



## banana (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi there!

So... I have a food blog and am running a giveaway with a company that takes care of online delivery. I have two 50-dollar voucher to giveaway and would love to have more participants: you can find out more on my blog: Mademoiselle Mange à Sydney | Independent and subjective reviews from a Sydney based French foodie!

I've just started competitions/giveaways, so haven't had much traction! here's your chance to have your next meal for free 

Cheers!


----------

